# RN/CPC looking for PT - Remote Coding work



## CBenn7630 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am a Registered Nurse and a CPC. I need to find Part Time work from home to do at night and weekends to supplement my income. I have experience with chart reviews for medical necessity. I have worked with Medicare, Tennessee Medicaid (TennCare), and commercial products. If you have anything available please contact me. My resume':
125 ADRIENNE LANE 
PHONE 423-902-4438  
WORK 423-535-5349 
E-MAIL CBENN7630@AOL.COM

CHERYL BENNETT

EMPLOYMENT

1995-Present   Blue Cross Blue Shield of  Tennessee	 Chattanooga, TN
Healthcare Service Coordinator/Supervisor/Sr. Nurse Consultant/Clinical Educator
	Leadership/Supervise of 30 registered nurses 
	Develop and conduct educational training material for clinical and non-clinical employees
	Develop, conduct and maintain policies and procedures for  several departments 
	Assisted with development of Commercial appeals department
	Educated and trained internal employees and provider community with respect to Medicare and Medicaid
	Developed and completed appeal process for Commercial and Medicare DME products
	Conduct quality checks for clinical and non-clinical staff.  Results forwarded to upper management for second level appeals for DME  
	Experience in UM for Commercial, Managed Care Products, TennCare and Medicare products
	Completed questions and answers for (Inter-Reviewer Reliability (IRR)) timely and accurately
	Experience with Pricing and Coding for Commercial and BlueCare claims
	Review claims for medical necessity based upon CMS (formerly known as HCFA) guidelines
	Worked appeals and reconsiderations directly with physician?s office
	Handle special projects delegated by Management



1990-1995  Various Hospitals in Tennessee	Chattanooga, TN
Registered Nurse
	Nurse Labor and Delivery- East Ridge Hospital
	Supervisory/Charge nurse for newborn nursery ? East Ridge Hospital
	Supervised Home Health Aides-Superior Home Health 
	Staff Nurse- Superior Home Health
	Patient Care ? Hutcheson Medical Center
	Pediatric Patient Care- Memorial 
	Maintained coverage of entire hospital on the IV team
	Patient care medical/surgical floor, trauma step-down unit, orthopedics- Contin-U-Care
	Patient Care at Erlanger Medical Center- Contin-U-Care 
SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

	Leadership Experience: 21 years of combined leadership and professional business experience. Includes direct employee supervision, administration, customer service, personnel training and development, Quality reviews, Clinical, cost containment, data analysis, and problem resolution.
	Knowledge Strengths:  Excellent knowledge of CMS guidelines, FISS, Excel, Word, Access, CPT books, AS400, Amisys, Facets, Optimed, and CareAdvance. 
	Technical Skills: Proficient in MSWord, Excel, PowerPoint software programs, FISS, CPT, AS400, Amisys, Facets, Optimed and CareAdvance system. 
	Excellent organizational, leadership, interpersonal and communication skills.  High level of initiative and self-motivation.  Big picture oriented and enjoy using creative and flexible means to effectively problem solve. Able to function independently and manage large groups of diverse staff and tasks efficiently.  



EDUCATION

 1989-1992	Chattanooga State Technical Community College
Chattanooga, TN 
Associates Degree - Nursing

2000-2001          Covenant College
Lookout Mountain, GA 
Bachelor of Science- Organizational Management


Skills and additional information
Certified Professional Coder- CPC
Published article, The Coding Edge
5+ years Clinical experience
7+ years diversified systems experience
7+ years leadership experience


----------

